# انا طالب ماجستير وابحث علي موضوع في التحكم في تحديد الاعطال في خطوط الكهرباء



## فرج جابر الوافي (22 يناير 2010)

السلالالام عليكم

انا طالب ماجستير وابحث علي مشروع تخرج في التحكم في تحديد الاعطال في خطوط الكهرباء

ولااعرف كيف احصل عليه 

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## اسلام الصعيدى (11 فبراير 2010)

artifitial intiligent application


----------



## salemop31 (12 فبراير 2010)

شوف موضوعoutocloser في الحماية الذي يقوم بالفصل واعادة الربط الاتوماتيكي الذي يستخدم في غرفة التحكم وذلك بتصميم برنامج قليل الاخطاء وعالي الدقة 
واستخدم هذا الموقع في بحثك فهو جيد 
www.scholar.google.com
وراسلني اذا احتجت اي مساعدة
بالتوفيق


----------

